# New Year Cruise, 27th January 2008



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Let's greet the New Year in style with a cruise.

As it's not happening this year, I suggest the same format as was intendet before
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

I can confirm that we would have had an R8 at the starting point, Macclesfield Audi, in December. And it is most likely that they will put something nice on for us in January.

So, who is up for an 11:30am start at Macclesfield Audi on 27th January to finish with a meal at the Bee Hive in Combs?

Come on people, let's make sure we turn up in great numbers at Macc Audi 

So far we have:

*Mikey&Libby
Pete
Dani&John
Les&Ali
Matt
David&Julie
with friends John&Sue
*

Who else is up for this? :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in Dani, if I still have my Impreza then.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i'll say yes but depends on funds. i get payed 21dec and that has to last 5wks. jan is normally my worst month...........just hope i sell some of my custom exhaust tips lol.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Count me in Dani, if I still have my Impreza then.


You're in Mikey 8)



coTTsie said:


> i'll say yes but depends on funds. i get payed 21dec and that has to last 5wks. jan is normally my worst month...........just hope i sell some of my custom exhaust tips lol.


You know you can make it, Pete


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds good to me! 8)

Name added:

Mikey&Libby 
Pete 
Dani
TT_kid


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tt_kid said:


> Sounds good to me! 8)
> 
> Name added:
> 
> ...


Fantastic 

Did you have a good holiday?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now, where are peeps like:

Davidg
Les
John-H
TT-Law
R14N
Al_B

Come on folks; wake up. Christmas is over


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks good to me Dani


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

Davidg 
Les 
John-H 
TT-Law 
R14N 
Al_B 
coTTsie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Looks good to me Dani


Great Les, you are counted 



coTTsie said:


> Davidg
> Les
> John-H
> TT-Law
> ...


You are being very optimistic there :roll: 
But where am I


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

R u coming 2 :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I thought I did as was Mikeyb :twisted:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

We should be OK for this - car has new tyres and will have been serviced so it should be all systems go !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> We should be OK for this - car has new tyres and will have been serviced so it should be all systems go !


Sounds good Jonathan 8)

I'll see you and Emma two weeks on Sunday [smiley=sunny.gif] 
[as you can see, the weather's sorted] :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mosschops said:


> We should be OK for this - car has new tyres and will have been serviced so it should be all systems go !


Thats what you said about the last meet you didnt turn up for :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

For as long there's huge numbers of you turning up :twisted:

Where is that John boy gone, and David and Joe :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> For as long there's huge numbers of you turning up :twisted:
> 
> Where is that John boy gone, and David and Joe :roll:


Hi Dani 
We should be ok for the macc links meet and drive but will have to shoot off before the end ,,,,,,,,

May have a chat to the salesman at macc links    :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > For as long there's huge numbers of you turning up :twisted:
> ...


Jesus, David!!! You are not going to buy a spoiler?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Nooooooooooooooooooooo

Maybe a pop up one :wink: TTS looks good , with the spoiler down :roll: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Phew! I *AM* relieved 8)

btw, you and Julie are now added


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Fantastic
> 
> Did you have a good holiday?


Yeah great thanks Danni! Just over to quickly and back working hard with a BIG credit card bill now!!  You only live once I guess! :?

Are we gonna get enough peeps for this cruise to happen!?

Will we get the pleasure of seeing your Yellow Machine in action!?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tt_kid said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic
> ...


Yup, it's definitely happening, Matt  
And, yes, A3DFU will be there 8)

I've just e-mailed Macclesfield Audi again for our morning biccies and coffe :wink: 
*So who else is up for this?*


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

> And, yes, A3DFU will be there 8)


not at mine tho  why?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I've just e-mailed Macclesfield Audi again for our morning biccies and coffe :wink:
> *So who else is up for this?*


Dani 
Add one TT with x2 peeps , for macc , friends John & Sue , don't think they will want food at the end..........

Hope a salesman will be around :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> > And, yes, A3DFU will be there 8)
> 
> 
> not at mine tho  why?


That's simple: I need to save mileage ,,,, am lazy ,,,, enjoy being a passenger: -
you choose, Pete :wink: :roll: 

Oh, and I can hardly lead a cruise without driving? :roll:



davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I've just e-mailed Macclesfield Audi again for our morning biccies and coffe :wink:
> ...


Your friends are added, David&Julie

Talking Macc ,,,, Audi. I had this e-mail from the manager today; -
_*get an R8 & new A4 here (LHD) for you to see.
Dave â€" please ensure workshop is â€˜safeâ€™ in case the guys have a look round*._

So, not only will we see some fine cars but we can also "inspect" the workshop 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K.

Macclesfield Audi is here
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... r3=&addr1=

and the Bee Hive Inn = finish is here
http://www.thebeehiveinn.co.uk/

Expect top nosh  [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

I better go and check the roads out :roll:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

> I better go and check the roads out :roll:


Not putting miles on the car are you dani!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> > I better go and check the roads out :roll:
> 
> 
> Not putting miles on the car are you dani!


Shhhhhh, don't tell my insurance :roll: :wink:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

Why, have you got a "zero" policy.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

coTTsie said:


> Why, have you got a "zero" policy.


Na just zero tolerance :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> Why, have you got a "zero" policy.


AbsoluTTely :wink:



les said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> > Why, have you got a "zero" policy.
> ...


Always when it comes to strange men :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TEB1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry guys can't make it this Sunday as booked for lunch with friends at 12:30 when will guys have your next meet ? Would of loved to of been there but er in doors says I cant cancell as her sister is joining us for the meal with husband and little lad.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TEB1 said:


> Sorry guys can't make it this Sunday as booked for lunch with friends at 12:30 when will guys have your next meet ? Would of loved to of been there but er in doors says I cant cancell as her sister is joining us for the meal with husband and little lad.


Hi TEB1 and welcome to the forum 

Big shame you can't make it this Sunday, but perhaps next time? Keep checking the _EVENTS board _for more info on meets


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[/quote]
Na just zero tolerance :twisted:[/quote]
Always when it comes to strange men :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Oi Oi Oi ...I resembled that remark Dani :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Na just zero tolerance :twisted:[/quote]
Always when it comes to strange men :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Oi Oi Oi ...I resembled that remark Dani :twisted:[/quote]

You must speak with granny. Granny always told me not to speak with strange men :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Na just zero tolerance :twisted:


Always when it comes to strange men :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Oi Oi Oi ...I resembled that remark Dani :twisted:[/quote]

You must speak with granny. Granny always told me not to speak with strange men :roll:[/quote]

I see you wrere up at the bewitching hour and burning the midnight oil last night Dani. No doubt weaving one of your evil spells against me. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Na just zero tolerance :twisted:
> ...


Oi Oi Oi ...I resembled that remark Dani :twisted:[/quote]

You must speak with granny. Granny always told me not to speak with strange men :roll:[/quote]

I see you wrere up at the bewitching hour and burning the midnight oil last night Dani. No doubt weaving one of your evil spells against me. [smiley=devil.gif][/quote]
Correct Les :twisted: 
I was burning [smiley=vampire.gif] midnight oil for a certain magazine [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

*Can we interest any more to attend, great roads over the peak district 

Just hope i don't have another coil pack go on me.*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, this looks like a cruise for the select few of the creme de la creme :?

btw, I always wanted to know: - why do you do your writing in *bold*, Pete? :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

can the time be confirmed as meeting 11-30am please? Thanks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> can the time be confirmed as meeting 11-30am please?


Confirmed 

How many of you are there going to be, Les? Will you be with or without Alison?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > can the time be confirmed as meeting 11-30am please?
> ...


Dani you silly silly lady you should know there is only one of moi :lol: :lol: :lol: Unfortunately is rather looks like Ali wont be making it this time.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> btw, I always wanted to know: - why do you do your writing in *bold*, Pete? :roll:


Dunno really, Easier on the eye for the *older members :lol: *


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Tu est une seule personne? Mon Dieu!!!!



coTTsie said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > btw, I always wanted to know: - why do you do your writing in *bold*, Pete? :roll:
> ...


I see *grandad* :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU
Tu est une seule personne? Mon Dieu!!!![/quote said:


> Oui je suis une personne seule et non je ne suis pas votre dieu mais je peux voir pourquoi vous m'adorez si beaucoup de. :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU
> Tu est une seule personne? Mon Dieu!!!![/quote:1t8sfg6c said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. The R8 is in the show room of Macclesfield Audi, the catering taken care off, table at the Bee Hive booked: roll on Sunday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent - see you tomorrow


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

See you there if i can find it!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Excellent - see you tomorrow


Yahoo [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I drove past Macc Audi today and saw .... an R8 :roll: 



coTTsie said:


> See you there if i can find it!


Dead easy, Pete!

*Macclesfield Audi is just south of Macclesfield on the A523. It's on the main road*

See, I even printed it in *bold* for you 8)

Oh, so far the route is 110 miles but I think we may do another little loop tomorrow ,,,,, if the roads are as empty as they were today


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Sounds Good Dani,

See you all tomorrow - I've even cleaned the Porka.

R8....wonder if they'll do test drives...... 8)

Jonathan & Emma


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Sounds Good Dani,
> 
> *I've even cleaned the Porka.*
> 
> Jonathan & Emma


Oh noooooo, you know not to do that before any of my drives :roll: 
It'll get dirty anyway :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Another fine run today Dani you even found a candle to burn well a fake battery one :roll: Was home by 8-05pm so made pretty good time home. Shame John wasnt able to stretch the legs of the old girl a bit more on the counrty roads of the Peak district....oh and your TT as well  :lol: Still another time hey :wink:

PS with all those miles clocked today you wont be able to run the car for the rest of the year now with your limited mileage insurance policy


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for a great run again Dani,

Nice to see everyone again too - crikey it was windy up on them there tops !!

Top Food, Top Roads, interesting overtaking moves.... and good company - looking forward to the next one !

Jonathan


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

cheers dani, sorry for not doing the whole day but had a good time 

lovely smooth roads :lol:




























see ya all soon...........pete!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Come on John; too tired to post? :lol:... Hopefully, I will be doing a Pennine blast some time in the Spring/Summer with like minded people :wink: when the days are longer.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming and I'm glad you all had a good time 



les said:


> Dani you even found a candle to burn


Well, I rang them to ask could they put that candle out but they said we need to go back to do it ourselves :wink:



coTTsie said:


> cheers dani, lovely smooth roads :lol:


I kew you would love the roads 



mosschops said:


> crikey it was windy up on them there tops !!
> 
> looking forward to the next one !
> 
> Jonathan


Just a bit blowy, wasn't it :roll:

Pencil some time in for when you get back from Vegas ,,,, may coincide nicely with a BBQ finish at a certain venue in Wilmslow :wink:



TTCool said:


> Come on John; too tired to post? :lol:... Hopefully, I will be doing a Pennine blast some time in the Spring/Summer with like minded people :wink: when the days are longer.
> 
> Joe


Sounds good Joe 

Guess what, we were talking about you and your drive today. It was one of the only two days I had to cling onto the car seat :roll:
The other one was when I lend my car to my older lad, who used to ralley, and he showed me to heal&toe and how to left foot brake. I think it was his excuse to drive my car :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Never too tired to post - although I probably should be!

*First something aggressive looking to start the day:*





































*We decided to keep Les boxed in here!*










*It was very windy with an icy blast that chilled you to the bone up on the ridge...*



















*But it was a stunning view...*










*And now for our Grand Caption Competition.... *:wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures, John 8)

As for the competition:
_'where's that black sheep gone'_?

btw, what's the winning prize? :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Never too tired to post - although I probably should be!
> 
> *First something aggressive looking to start the day:*
> 
> ...


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

Canâ€™t believe I missed this!!! Grrrrrr!!! :evil: After being one of the first with my name on the list! Been really busy at work it would have been the perfect distraction as well!

Next time I will put it in my diary as annoyingly I didnâ€™t get any email updates from the forum again! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope you all had fun! Sorry Dani!

Someone P.M. me next time please!

Matt


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i find checking the forum helps


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tt_kid said:


> Canâ€™t believe I missed this!!! Grrrrrr!!! :evil: After being one of the first with my name on the list! Been really busy at work it would have been the perfect distraction as well!
> 
> Next time I will put it in my diary as annoyingly I didnâ€™t get any email updates from the forum again! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Never mind Matt,
there's alway next time Just remember Pete's May weekend in Yorks :roll:
If yo book your hotel now you know you're going to be there :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

John-H said:


> *And now for our Grand Caption Competition.... *:wink:


Hey, watch it....is that a fleece he's wearing?


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

class :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

class :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

